

Why I'm Not Going To Stop Posting Go Links - tkellogg
http://timkellogg.me/blog/2014/01/19/I-get-excited-about-go/

======
_halgari
This is why I like langs like Clojure and F#. "Functional" enough to get the
good parts, pragmatic enough so that you can actually get work done.

